# Happy 21st Birthday, Traveler!



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, TRAVELER

Love your babies too!! 

Gotta let us all know how you celebrate  Watch the safflower intake though - don't want to overdo things


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*NOW IT'S OFFICIAL, TRAVELER!!!*

*HAPPY, HAPPY 21ST BIRTHDAY !!*

*WITH LOVE AND HUGS AND SCRITCHES FROM*

SHI & SQUEAKERS


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Well, tis Traveler's 21st birthday in some time zones and the greetings have started .. thus .. a new thread .. the OFFICIAL Happy 21st Birthday for Traveler thread!
We're still an hour and 20 minutes or so away from the magic moment here in California .. but why sweat the small stuff ?? 

Happy 21st Birthday, Traveler! You are an amazing elder pigeon and a credit to your species. Your human Mom loves you!

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Happy 21st Traveller!!!


And many many more!


Happy Pecking, Preening, Mooing, Cooing, Baby-Making, snooing, perching, and, all round everything else too of best wishes for the New Year..!


Phil
l v


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*The Birthday Cake ..*

Well, it will be interesting to see what Traveler and the pigeons think of his B-Day cake tomorrow .. this cake is definitely "dense" .. it must weigh about 8 pounds  I decided to make a Birdie Bread cake for Traveler and the rest, and this is result .. I'm sure the man of the day will have something to say about it after he gets a taste tomorrow! If the "cake" is a hit, I'll be happy to share the recipe with any that might be interested.

Terry


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*W*e heard it was the birthday of one of our fine feathered friends,
*W*e have a special message we would like to send.

*I*n honor of your 21st birthday, we mustn't be mute,
*Y*our longevity, Traveler, is deserving of a special tribute.

*O*ur feral friends salute you with their wings,
*W*hile Mikko the Magnificent sings.

*I*n closing, we would all like to say,
*B*est wishes to you, on your very special day. 


Mikko, Pij'ette, Sadie, Sam, Rae Charles, Malio, Little Dove, Beautiful, Blueberry and Cindy & Chuck​


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TRAVELER!!! I'm hoisting a delicious, nutritious bourbon in your honor as I type! CHEERS to you and to a looooong , happy life ahead


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TRAVELER

Have a wonderful day.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Happy 21st Birthday Traveler!!   

Have a most wonderful day, you HANDSOME HUNK YOU!!!


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Happy, Happy Birdthday, Traveler!! 


Continue to "Live long and prosper". 
​*From all your birdie and human friends in *frigid  *Colorado -- *Happy Day (and enjoy that nice warm weather there, you lucky bird!)


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

To our sweet, handsome Traveler:


HAPPY BIRTHDAY KIDDO!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

*Happy Birthday Traveler!! *
Here's wishing you MANY more.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

A VERY HAPPY BIRTHDAY, TRAVELER!!!! I hope you have a wonderful day with that delicious cake, and many, many, many, many more!!


----------



## TravelerWhatley (Dec 31, 2006)

*Thank You!*

Thank you all so much for the wonderful birthday wishes. I was up with the birds so to speak this morning and anxiously awaiting my birthday cake!

Miss Cindy, your poem and photos are beautiful! Thank you!

Mom took some pictures of me and some of my little flock. You can see them here: http://www.rims.net/2008Jan01

And here is my 21st birthday portrait:










Sincerely,

Traveler Whatley


----------



## TravelerWhatley (Dec 31, 2006)

*I Also Got This Very, Very Special Birthday Greeting!*

This is beautiful! Thank you!

_Dear Traveler,his mate, & their babies,
Little Bird, Weavie, Monkee, & Sunny has sent you a Jacquie Lawson electronic greeting card.
Please click on the following link to see your card. If your e-mail program has not displayed this as a link, then please copy the following into the Address or Location bar of your Internet browser.
http://www.jacquielawson.com/viewcard.asp?code=1393398884070&source=jl999_

Sincerely,

Traveler Whatley


----------



## TravelerWhatley (Dec 31, 2006)

*And Another Very Beautiful Card!*

I think this human and her birds must really like me!

_Dear traveler,his mate, & their babies,

little bird, weavie, monkee & sunny has sent you a Jacquie Lawson electronic greeting card.

Please click on the following link to see your card. If your e-mail program has not displayed this as a link, then please copy the following into the Address or Location bar of your Internet browser.

http://www.jacquielawson.com/viewcard.asp?code=1327732844070&source=jl999_

Thank you!

Sincerely,

Traveler Whatley


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Dear Traveler, My human knows what an accomplishment it is for a bird to live 21 years. Not only do we need the best of care, we need to be happy in our unnatural environment.....I know you are a happy bird. Hoping the best of everything comes your way this year and we can repeat the good wishes next year.
Sincerely,
Weavie, The wonder finch.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

TAWhatley said:


> If the "cake" is a hit, I'll be happy to share the recipe with any that might be interested.


That cake just looked yummy  From the looks of it pictures it was a big hit... so of course we want the recipe  I'm sure it had lots of yummy stuff in it.


----------



## TravelerWhatley (Dec 31, 2006)

little bird said:


> Dear Traveler, My human knows what an accomplishment it is for a bird to live 21 years. Not only do we need the best of care, we need to be happy in our unnatural environment.....I know you are a happy bird. Hoping the best of everything comes your way this year and we can repeat the good wishes next year.
> Sincerely,
> Weavie, The wonder finch.


Hi Weavie! Thanks for writing to me and for sending those beautiful cards! My human told me that you are a very senior bird too, so congratulations to you and your human for your great longevity!

Hopefully we will be around to exchange holiday and birthday wishes next year too!

Sincerely,

Traveler Whatley


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Dear Traveler,

You are an inspiration to all the rest of us feathered and human. What a handsome birthday portrait your mom took of you. And your cake looks yummy. I can see all kinds of seeds in it. All the little beaks and furred ones send you Happy 21st birthday wishes.

Love and scritches to you and your mate,



Margaret and all the gang at Palomarosa


----------



## ZeldaCA (Dec 30, 2007)

Traveler, I am a new bird here, but just wanted to wish you the happiest of 21st birthdays!!! I hope our new pigeon Floyd lives as long and as well.

Contratulations, and enjoy your cake!!!!

Zelda and "Pretty Boy" Floyd


----------



## TravelerWhatley (Dec 31, 2006)

Thank you Margaret and Zelda! I had a lovely day today and thoroughly enjoyed myself!

Sincerely,

Traveler Whatley


----------



## TravelerWhatley (Dec 31, 2006)

*How To Make Pigeon Birdie Birthday Cake Bread ..*

Hi Everyone,

I told Mom she could just tell me what to peck on the keyboard, and that I would "type" the recipe for the delicious birthday cake she made for me. She just read it all to me, and it sounds pretty darned easy!

First, make up a batch of cornbread batter using cornmeal and flour as opposed to a premade cornbread muffin mix. Mom says the premade mixes have too much sugar and sodium in them for pijjies (and probably for humans too .. I added that comment all by myself  ). You want to add one extra egg to the recipe and you want to use the entire eggs .. shells and all .. put the eggs in the blender until the shells are pretty pulverised. If you think your recipe calls for too much sugar and/or salt, then reduce the amount just a bit.

Once you have your batter made, add one cup of bird seed (whatever kind(s) you like) and one cup of thawed frozen mixed vegetables. Stir it all up real good (the batter will be very thick) and pour into a well greased cake pan of the size called for by your recipe. Mostly that will be an 8x8 square cake pan, but Mom made a double batch, so she used a 13x9x2 pan. Bake at the temperature your recipe calls for, but realize the bread will take significantly longer to cook because of the added items. You can test for doneness by inserting a toothpick in the middle of the bread. If it comes out clean, it's done .. if it comes out gooey or sticky, it needs to bake some more.

When the bread has baked, let it cool thoroughly and then cut it into squares for easy storage and use. You can freeze the birdy bread and thaw out pieces as you need them. 

Here at our house today, Mom fed the whole darned birdie bread birthday cake .. but there's a whole lot of us pijjies (and I think she snuck some to those loud beaked parrots  ). Anyway, we didn't have to mess around with freezing or storing any!

Us pijjies were kinda wary of the "cake" until Mom crumbled it up into marble sized pieces. Then .. YAHOO .. look at all them yummy seeds and things hiding in the cornbread.

Enjoy!

Sincerely,

Traveler Whatley
Pigeon Gourmet


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Traveler, that was so considerate of you to share your birthday cake with all the feathered residents of the Whatley household. It looked yummy!!! That kind of good nutrition will help you continue your long, healthy life!


----------



## TravelerWhatley (Dec 31, 2006)

TerriB said:


> Traveler, that was so considerate of you to share your birthday cake with all the feathered residents of the Whatley household. It looked yummy!!! That kind of good nutrition will help you continue your long, healthy life!


Yeah .. I thought that WAS pretty nice of me to be willing to share .. and I mean I shared ALL of it!  

I guess I'm lucky, though .. Mom told me that my human Dad came home last night and saw my cake and thought it was for HIM!  What a surprise he would have gotten with all those seedies in there!  He's kind of a veg head and would have liked the veggies, but I'll betcha the seedies would have gotten him!

Sincerely,

Traveler Whatley


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Jesse, Bob & I want to wish you a very Happy BIrthday, Traveler, with many more to come!
You are an inspiration to all of us!
May God keep you in His care as you peck on along to your "22nd" birthday!
Please thank your mommy for posting the pictures.

Phyll


----------



## TravelerWhatley (Dec 31, 2006)

Thank you, Phyll, Bob, and Jesse .. Mom has told me about Jesse, so I know you have a beloved pigeon.

Mom says it's way past my bedtime now, so I have to go. It'll probably be next year before she lets me peck messages again.

Sooooooo, thank you all so much for making my 21st birthday so special.

Well, I'm off to the roost now ..

Sincerely,

Traveler Whatley


----------

